# MTB-Hose - warum plötzlich Shorts statt eng?



## Casim (6. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

seit diesem Frühjahr bin ich nach rund achtjähriger MTB-Pause wieder im Gelände unterwegs. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich die Straße und den Triathlon so fest im Blick, dass ich die Veränderungen XC scheinbar komplett verpasst habe.

Letztes WE treffe ich mich also nach einigen Fahrten alleine wieder mit einer Gruppe, stehe ich als einziger mit "normalen Radhose" (Bib-Shorts) da. Die anderen vier Jungs und Mädels tragen (weite) Shorts. Das kannte ich damals nur von den Freeridern, aber bei XC und Single-Trail-Geballer galt "eng ist schnell". Damals war es undenkbar, dass jemand mit weiten Shorts bei einem XC-Rennen am Start steht.

Tatsächlich zeigt mir die Suche nach MTB-Hosen in diversen Shops nun diese (weiten) Shorts. Auf der HP meiner Radmarke kam mir das schon seltsam vor, ich habe aber eher aufs Bike geschaut und mir nichts dabei gedacht.
Was ist da los? Bin ich mit meinen Bibs nun Old-School? Warum der Trend zum Flattern?

VG
der alte Carsten


----------



## Baxter75 (6. Juli 2016)

Jeder soll das fahren ,wo er sich am wohlsten drin fühlt ..auffem Renner ganz klar eng ,ok im Winter wird über der Langen Bib schon mal als zusätzliche Schicht ne Short drüber gezogen ..Aber auffem MTB schon immer Shorts ,nur drunter trage ich ne kurze Bib ,wegen dem Polster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulezB (6. Juli 2016)

Ich mags weiter einfach lieber  
Aber eng darf man doch auch tragen, solang du dich wohl fühlst


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juli 2016)

Das ist einfach Optik-Mode-Firlefanz. Die MTB-Branche bzw. deren Kundschaft ist da ja anfaellig.

Denen kann man auch erzaehlen, dass die Felgen jetzt 2cm groesser sein muessen, dann wird auf einmal alles fahrbar was frueher nicht ging und 10 kilo Uebergewicht machen dann auch nix mehr aus. 
Und einen Umwerfer braucht man heute auch nicht mehr, es reichen 11 abartig teure Ritzel hinten (eine Rohloff-Nabe mit 14 Gaengen hingegen hat immer nicht gereicht) und 3x8 oder 3x9 ist jedenfalls heute out.


Casim schrieb:


> (...)
> VG
> der alte Carsten


Gruss zurueck vom alten Wolfi - Der sich jedenfalls nix sagen laesst


----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Juli 2016)

Mit der Bib auf dem MTB ist es wie mit der Badehose am Strand. Eigentlich besser, aber irgendwie out.


----------



## Casim (6. Juli 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Mit der Bib auf dem MTB ist es wie mit der Badehose am Strand. Eigentlich besser, aber irgendwie out.


sehr geil!


----------



## trailbikesurfer (6. Juli 2016)

weil's Scheiße aussieht !
Am Besten noch Bierbauch und Gerolsteiner Trikot in XS !


----------



## ron101 (6. Juli 2016)

Weil die meisten Shorts rubuster sind wenns knallt, und nicht gleich aufgschlitzt, zerrissen sind.

Cheers
ron


----------



## nightwolf (6. Juli 2016)

Hier wurden schon alle Klischees bedient: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uci-ban-skinsuits.362600/


----------



## systemgewicht (6. Juli 2016)

Casim schrieb:


> Tatsächlich zeigt mir die Suche nach MTB-Hosen in diversen Shops nun diese (weiten) Shorts. Auf der HP meiner Radmarke kam mir das schon seltsam vor, ich habe aber eher aufs Bike geschaut und mir nichts dabei gedacht.
> Was ist da los? Bin ich mit meinen Bibs nun Old-School? Warum der Trend zum Flattern?
> VG
> der alte Carsten


Hier auf meinen üblichen Fahrstrecken ist man von so vielen Peinlichkeiten umzingelt. Gerade die alten Säcke auf ihren prunkvollen Cannondales und Specializeds (von 1992) tragen recht häufig auch noch Helme und Kleidung von damals. (Also nicht "wie von damals" sondern genau die von damals!)

In so fern gilt für mich: alles ist erlaubt. Ich habe Bibs und Baggy-Shorts und trage die nach Laune.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Juli 2016)

eng = für 26"
Shorts = für 27,5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (6. Juli 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> eng = für 26"
> Shorts = für 27,5"


Meinst Du jetzt damit, ab ner gewissen Länge sollte man besser Shorts tragen?


----------



## adrenochrom (6. Juli 2016)

erste schicht eng
zweite schicht weit


----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2016)

Casim schrieb:


> Was ist da los?


Nix von Belang. Die Erde dreht sich wie immer





Casim schrieb:


> Bin ich mit meinen Bibs nun Old-School?


Nein: Voll peinlich 
Kein Mann mit ETWAS  Verstand "trägt" Bibs (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) AUF DEM MOUNTAINBIKE   

Das ist ein absolutes NOOOO GO. Trägerhosen sind  Schwuckenradfahrern vorbehalten.
Bei denen ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren 


Casim schrieb:


> Warum der Trend zum Flattern?


Da flattert nix. Das ist nur Einbildung.
Die Hosenbeine dienen der Kühlluftzuführung. Genau wie Luftleit"bleche" in der F1:




Übrigens ist die amtlich korrekte Bezeichnung "Baggys". Shorts sind keine Baggys. Und Baggys keine Shorts
Schreibe deshalb 100 Mal in dein Vokabelheft: "Ich werde auf des Mauntebeik nur noch Baggys tragen"

PS
Dein Helm ist wohl noch ne Eierschschale ohne nennenswerte Lüftungsschlitze aus dem letzten Jahrtausend?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2016)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Mit der Bib auf dem MTB ist es wie mit der Badehose am Strand. Eigentlich besser, aber irgendwie out.


 
Demzufolge ist es mit einer Bib eigentlich genau ein Kleidungsstück zuviel. Aber nackt auf dem Fahrrad... ?
Mit so Bibs fühle ich mich auch immer irgendwie nackt - und die Fotos von mir von vor 15 Jahren mit Bib  - peinlich....


----------



## S-H-A (6. Juli 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> weil's Scheiße aussieht !
> Am Besten noch Bierbauch und Gerolsteiner Trikot in XS !



Dank denen hab ich oft Bauchschmerzen vor lachen. Sieht so scheiße aus.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. Juli 2016)

Frag doch einfach mal den Guido Klaus Maria Kretschmeier.
Oder wie der gleich heißt.
Der aus'm Fernseher. Popping Kwiehn, oder wie der Unfug gleich heißt.
Vielleicht weiß ja auch Glööööki eine gute Antwort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (6. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Demzufolge ist es mit einer Bib eigentlich genau ein Kleidungsstück zuviel. Aber nackt auf dem Fahrrad... ?
> Mit so Bibs fühle ich mich auch immer irgendwie nackt - und die Fotos von mir von vor 15 Jahren mit Bib  - peinlich....


Nee. Es ist umgedreht. Mit der Shorts ist es genau ein Kleidungsstück zuviel. Trägt man sie aber nicht, fühlt man sich nackt. Ich jedenfalls. Glücklicherweise gibt es mittlerweile Shorts aus sehr luftigen Stoffen, so dass man sich auch bei 32 Grad nicht mehr totschwitzen muss.
Mein Kumpel ist allerdings auch unverbesserlicher Bib-Träger, auf dem Torque Drop Zone. Manchmal, aber selten, mit Knie/Schienbeinschützern...
Manchmal schäme ich mich ein bisschen fremd.
Ich sehe ihm aber diese Extravaganz nach. Er fährt immer besser und schneller als ich. Mmh. Bibs machen schnell. Und man spart sich Knieschützer, weil man nie stürzt. Er jedenfalls. Man zieht sie nur an, wenn man große Doubles springt. Auch der Fullface Helm rentiert sich nur, wenn man mal 3000 Tiefenmeter im Bikepark zurücklegt. Für einen wesentlich gefährlicheren Hometrail reicht die XC Halbschale.


----------



## buntspecht (7. Juli 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Demzufolge ist es mit einer Bib eigentlich genau ein Kleidungsstück zuviel. Aber nackt auf dem Fahrrad... ?
> Mit so Bibs fühle ich mich auch immer irgendwie nackt - und die Fotos von mir von vor 15 Jahren mit Bib  - peinlich....



und am besten sind dann noch die biker, die die weissen bibs vom rennradeln zum mountainbiken anziehen. booooaaaahhhh .... ich will nicht ALLES sehen!!!


----------



## roliK (7. Juli 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die amtlich korrekte Bezeichnung "Baggys". Shorts sind keine Baggys. Und Baggys keine Shorts
> Schreibe deshalb 100 Mal in dein Vokabelheft: "Ich werde auf des Mauntebeik nur noch Baggys tragen"


Aber echt. Außerdem: wer fährt heute noch mit dem Mountainbike? Man geht entweder riden, shredden bzw. ballern oder wahlweise auch flowen - also wirklich, ihr alten Säcke macht mich fertig.


----------



## schmitr3 (7. Juli 2016)

Ich sag mal so: die Rennradler lachen auch über die Mountainbiker mit den Jogginghosen - von daher jeder wie er mag.
Und bei langen Touren geht vom Komfort her nichts über eine gute Bib ohne was drüber, Optik hin oder her. Aber lange Touren sind halt auch out, genau wie Bibs. Heute wird geliftet und geshuttelt, da kann man auch gut in einer Baggy sitzen.


----------



## ron101 (7. Juli 2016)

Aber meine Herre die Baggys und die Bibs sind doch sowas von out und oldschool.
Wer trägt denn noch sowas?

Heute fährt man doch in Jeans:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/test-die-besten-enduro-jeans-unter-20-euro.805560/page-2

Cheers
ron


----------



## mef (7. Juli 2016)

Casim schrieb:


> Was ist da los? Bin ich mit meinen Bibs nun Old-School? Warum der Trend zum Flattern?


ich finde das ist jedem voll und ganz selbst zu überlassen. ich persönlich kann einfach keine engen sachen tragen, fühlt sich für mich unkomfortabel an, ist denke ich aber auch ne Gewohnheitssache. Und trends? Trends sind für leute ohne eigenen geschmack


----------



## Deleted 217350 (7. Juli 2016)

Bei mir wirkt praktisch jede Hose "eng"  .


----------



## toyoraner (8. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre nach Anfänglich nur BIB mit Polster nun seit 2 Jahren zusätzlich mit Shorts darüber.

Warum? Nun, das Polster der Bib sitzt da wo es soll und ich bin der Meinung qualitativ sind die Polster in den BIBs sowieso besser. Die Shorts darüber ist, wie schon jemand schrieb, robust gegenüber Gestrüpp, Ästen und Ähnlichen. Meine alten Bibs sind meist immer durch solches Zeugs oder auch Stürze kaputt gegangen. Außerdem bietet ne gute Short meist rudimentär Nässeschutz am Hintern (Ich fahr gern mal durch Schlammlöcher und so  ) und zu guter Letzt haben diese Shorts auch paar praktische Taschen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre schon seit etlichen Jahren mit Shorts über langen oder kurzen Radhosen. Im Winter die etwas dickeren, die wärmen zusätzlich und im Sommer die dünnen leichten weil sie schön kühl sind. Hauptgrund, sie schützen die Radhose und Taschen, Taschen, Taschen. Von wem die sind ist mir egal und was drauf steht schon 3 mal. Sie müssen nur passen und gscheit aussehen. Die Wintershorts sind glaube ich von H&M, Takko und einem Chinesen in Marienberg, Kosten so zwischen 15 und 30 Öre, die Leichten für den Sommer kommen vom Decathlon. Ein schönes Grün und Blau und ein Lachsrot, geil. Die waren mal für ein paar Öre im Angebot und haben sich voll gut bewährt.
So bekomme ich alles unter was man so an Kleinkram mit sich rumschleppt und versaut sich die etwas teurere Bib nicht.


----------



## trautsichnix (10. Juli 2016)

ich trage die


trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> weil's Scheiße aussieht !
> Am Besten noch Bierbauch und Gerolsteiner Trikot in XS !




im Spiegel schauer ? Dann fang an zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (11. Juli 2016)

Bin ich hier eigentlich der Einzige der nackt fährt?


----------



## D0wnhill (11. Juli 2016)

[email protected] thread


----------



## neurofibrill (11. Juli 2016)

hmmm, also ich weiß ja nicht, aber ab 30 °C geht doch nichts über das kleine schwarze. dazu noch barfuß in die carbonklickpedalschuhe und langfingerhandschuhe, welche den handrücken bräunen. fast wie nackt und eine nahtlose bräune obendrein.


----------



## BjL (11. Juli 2016)

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch "Beine rasieren"


----------



## ufp (12. Juli 2016)

Casim schrieb:


> Warum der Trend zum Flattern?


Weil's für manche cooler  ist (als die Bib).

Dabei ist die Bib praktischer, weil man damit weniger beim Sattel hängen bleibt/bleiben kann, als bei einer Flatterhose, Baggy, Short etc. Wobei ja auch schon enganliegende Flatterhosen, Baggys, Shorts gesichtet wurden.


----------



## EatMoreBrains (12. Juli 2016)

Wenns heiss ist bringt es echt nichts Lycra und Baggy vollzuschwitzen,die Lycra wirft auch keine Falten und ist bequemer beim fahren,aber halt nichts für coole hypsters.
Erst letzens musste ich Spot beim Uphill ertragen,2 Supercoole Biker mit Baggys haben mich gefragt ob ich Steine im Rucksack habe,oben dann hab ich sie auf den DH geschickt und abgezogen ,der eine hats voll zerlegt,da hab ich zu ihm gesagt,jetzt weiss er wiso ich ein Rucksack und Schoner anhabe Die dachten wohl was für ein Loser mit den engen Hosen und Rucksack 

Baggys habe ich aber auch immer dabei,bisschen Peinlich ist es halt schon damit in der Stadt rumzukurven,aber im Wald Interessiert es keinen.


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Juli 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> ...weil man damit weniger beim Sattel hängen bleibt/bleiben kann, als bei einer Flatterhose...



dachte deswegen hat die clevere bikeindustrie die variostütze entwickelt


----------



## honkori (12. Juli 2016)

...also du solltest dringend deinem Nick folgen, hast es imho recht nötig. Nicht zuletzt da du dich derselben Klischees bedienst, die du meinst anprangern zu müssen.
Ich für meinen Teil gehe nie mit 'nem Rucksack auf die Straße, wieso sollte ich das dann bei "Radeln" tun ? Dafür hat der liebe Gott Hosentaschen und Viscacha "erfunden", aber "this is my Way" und ich käme nie auf die Idee...andere Leute auf den Ihren zu belehren.
Was heutzutage wohl aus der Mode gekommen ist und ich denke hier ist nicht Facebook, es interessiert also kaum jemanden ob ihr Blümchenschlüpfer bevorzugt oder 'ne Diskussion über eure morgendliche Verrichtung anstoßen wollt.


ciiaooo

ps.auch im alter von 56 jahren halte ich es nicht für unbedingt erstrebenswert *erwachsen* zu werden, aber so viel kindergarten wie hier gerade...braucht es dann wohl doch nicht


----------



## EatMoreBrains (12. Juli 2016)

Deine Meinung Opa interessiert mich auch nicht,merkste was?Fatbiker sind sowiso unter meinem Niveau 
Dein Fratzenbuch ist das ICB,nur kassiert hier nicht der Suckerberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailbikesurfer (15. Juli 2016)

trautsichnix schrieb:


> ich trage die
> 
> 
> 
> im Spiegel schauer ? Dann fang an zu trainieren



Och, mein Beileid !


----------



## Epictetus (15. Juli 2016)

Trend geht zur Ganzkörperrasur mit aerodynamischen, wärmenden und atmungsaktiven Bodypainting.


----------



## wubu (15. Juli 2016)

Ich trage natürlich Tights!


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Juli 2016)

genau deshalb trage die Leute doch Ihre Bib's...sie sind die wahren Poser 

warte schon lage auf die "push up" Bib Version unten rum
so eine Art integrierte Schaumgummiatrappe, wo sie Ihren Kleinen dann reinstecken und es schoen rubbelt beim pedalieren


----------



## lordbritannia (26. Juli 2016)

Bibs sehen auch auf dem Rennrad scheisse aus.....am besten noch 6kg Carbonrad und 25kg Übergewicht...Wurst in Bib gepresst. Auf dem Mountainbike muss man einfach lässig aussehen!! Mode vor Funktion...ich trage ja auch nicht eine Jogginghose im Büro weil sie bequemer ist als eine Anzughose...


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juli 2016)

Für mich gilt: Innenhose inkl. Protektor + Bikeshorts. Somit hat man das Beste aus zwei Welten. 

Gegen enge Bike-Bekleidung habe ich allerdings auch nichts einzuwenden, solange sie vom richtigen Geschlecht getragen wird!
Denn auf dem Biken gilt das selbe wie im Alltag...
Gewisse Hosen sehen *nur* bei Frauen gut aus!
Hier der Beweis:




Noch Fragen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (26. Juli 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Gewisse Hosen sehen *nur* bei Frauen gut aus!


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juli 2016)

@wubu
Ich sagte *FRAUEN*!* *


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> ...
> Noch Fragen?!


Telefonnummer?


----------



## Black-Falcon (26. Juli 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Telefonnummer?


Leider nein… Das Mädel war zu schnell!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (26. Juli 2016)

Wäre dann aber auch meine einzige Frage gewesen.


----------



## iMattmax (26. Juli 2016)

@wubu was ist das Happy Hippo auf Rädern....

getapatalked


----------



## BjL (26. Juli 2016)

Ist das daß neue Bike Bravo Rahmentestverfahren?


----------



## wubu (27. Juli 2016)

Die Frauen behaupten doch, daß das total unrealistische Schönheitsideale sind und echte Frauen gar nicht so aussehen, sondern mehr wie auf Foto Nr. 2 oder dieses Forumsmitglied:


----------



## iMattmax (27. Juli 2016)

auf jeden Fall ist alles farblich abgestimmt...


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Juli 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> weil's Scheiße aussieht !
> Am Besten noch Bierbauch und Gerolsteiner Trikot in XS !


Bunte Klickschuhe mit Spitze nach oben nicht vergessen und der Kasperleslook ist perfekt.
Finde auch dass es (bei Männern) furchtbar aussieht. Zudem bieten weitere Hosen aus dickerem Stoffe mehr Schutz bei Stürzen. Halte ich beim Biken für wichtiger als Aerodynamik. Zumindest für die Geschwindigkeiten, die ich fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (27. Juli 2016)

iMattmax schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall ist alles farblich abgestimmt...



Ja......das ist der entscheidende Teil!


----------



## zarea (27. Juli 2016)

Es wurde hier zwar schon alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von mir. 

Vor vielen Jahren trug ich immer Jeans, bis die weiten Radhosen aufkamen.

Frage: habe schon öfters bei älteren Herren gesehen, das Bibs in einer Größe getragen werden, das sie flattern. Sind das dann auch Buggys?


----------



## 4mate (27. Juli 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Buggys?









Baggy


----------



## BjL (27. Juli 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Baggy


Wem erklärst du das, wem........
Sinnlos


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Juli 2016)

Black-Falcon schrieb:


> Für mich gilt: Innenhose inkl. Protektor + Bikeshorts. Somit hat man das Beste aus zwei Welten.
> 
> Gegen enge Bike-Bekleidung habe ich allerdings auch nichts einzuwenden, solange sie vom richtigen Geschlecht getragen wird!
> Denn auf dem Biken gilt das selbe wie im Alltag...
> ...



Da fährt mann doch gerne mal hinter her


----------



## zarea (27. Juli 2016)

@The Mate 
Hast aufgepasst?


----------



## Flaminski (27. Juli 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Da fährt mann doch gerne mal hinter her


Und wie von Zauberhand erhöht sich dann auch plötzlich der eigene Schnitt... oder war es doch der Schritt?


----------



## DerMonsieur (27. Juli 2016)

Für jene die ernste Antworten suchen   und die jüngsten Modetrends verschlafen haben:

Der neue XC Fahrer darf sich wie hier z.B. mit der Endura MRT Bekleidungslinie (www.endurasport.com) legerer, aber nicht zu leger, kleiden, und muss sich seine Beine nicht blank rasieren


----------



## delphi1507 (27. Juli 2016)

Lieber rasierte Beine als in Krusten verklebte Haare.... Du weißt schon " if you don't bleed it wasn't a Ride!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Lieber rasierte Beine als in Krusten verklebte Haare....



Waschen hilft!


----------



## MrMapei (28. Juli 2016)

DerMonsieur schrieb:


> Für jene die ernste Antworten suchen   und die jüngsten Modetrends verschlafen haben:
> 
> Der neue XC Fahrer darf sich wie hier z.B. mit der Endura MRT Bekleidungslinie (www.endurasport.com) legerer, aber nicht zu leger, kleiden, und muss sich seine Beine nicht blank rasieren


Scheint wirklich die optimale Kleidung zu sein, wenn man cool neben einem Flüsschen her radeln will


----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Waschen hilft!


Bei schlamm vielleicht bei Blut eher weniger....


----------



## 4mate (28. Juli 2016)

Die Schuhe müssen zur Jacke passen. Immer.


----------



## R.C. (28. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei schlamm vielleicht bei Blut eher weniger....



Bitte? Wenn es dir zu viel brennt oder du Angst vor Verunreinigungen der Wunde hast, nimmst du physiologische Salzloesung (die man auch fuer z.B. Infusionen nimmt).


----------



## <NoFear> (28. Juli 2016)

Casim schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit diesem Frühjahr bin ich nach rund achtjähriger MTB-Pause wieder im Gelände unterwegs. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich die Straße und den Triathlon so fest im Blick, dass ich die Veränderungen XC scheinbar komplett verpasst habe.
> 
> ...





Die Antwort liegt in der mittlerweile schnelllebigen Bikewelt - da kommt dann noch der Mode-Marketing-Faktor hinzu:

*Vllt hilft dieser Artikel zur Aufklärung*: Es erging ein *Aufschrei in der XC-Gemeinde* als Manuel *FUMIC* anstatt mit einer engen Radhose mit einer weiten Shorts ein XC-Rennen bestritt... weiteres hier:

http://www.rund-ums-rad.info/vaude-fisk-shorts-testbericht/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (28. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bitte? Wenn es dir zu viel brennt oder du Angst vor Verunreinigungen der Wunde hast, nimmst du physiologische Salzloesung (die man auch fuer z.B. Infusionen nimmt).


Darum geht es doch garnicht... Mal so nene fette blutende Abschürfungen gehabt die noch schön geblutet hat und sich auf em Trail erstmal schlecht versorgen ließ? Wenn das Blut schön getrocknet ist viel Spass beim entfernen.... Da kannste gleich warmwachs nehmen....


----------



## BjL (28. Juli 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich die optimale Kleidung zu sein, wenn man cool neben einem Flüsschen her radeln will



Erzähl das nicht dem @Abragroll


----------



## Deleted 217350 (28. Juli 2016)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Scheint wirklich die optimale Kleidung zu sein, wenn man cool neben einem Flüsschen her radeln will



In der Tat. Vom Eiscafe zum Biergarten rollen...  .

An den algovianischen Kleinflüssen würde man Schauspieler wie diesen auf der Stelle ertränken  .


----------



## BjL (28. Juli 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> An den algovianischen Kleinflüssen würde man Schauspieler wie diesen auf der Stelle ertränken  .



Meinst du den @MrMapei


----------



## R.C. (29. Juli 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch garnicht... Mal so nene fette blutende Abschürfungen gehabt die noch schön geblutet hat und sich auf em Trail erstmal schlecht versorgen ließ? Wenn das Blut schön getrocknet ist viel Spass beim entfernen.... Da kannste gleich warmwachs nehmen....



Aeh, ja hab' ich schon mal 
Und ja, das geht mit Wasser oder eben (wenn man korrekt machen will) Kochsalzloesung (oder aehnlichem) wunderbar weg.


----------



## wubu (29. Juli 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Die Antwort liegt in der mittlerweile schnelllebigen Bikewelt - da kommt dann noch der Mode-Marketing-Faktor hinzu




Ich habe 1992 angefangen, hatte aber damals schon genug Geschmack, nicht mit langen, engen Unterhosen (und bei Tights mit Polster eine Mischung aus langen Unterhosen und Windeln!), die außer bei Rennradlern und auf dem CSD nirgendwo etwas zu suchen haben, aus dem Haus zu gehen!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (9. August 2016)

Richtig übel sind diese Dinger die aussehen wie eine Mischung aus Radlerhose und Badeanzug. Die kosten oft mehrere hundert Euro...


----------



## Meaculum (9. August 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> An den algovianischen Kleinflüssen würde man Schauspieler wie diesen auf der Stelle ertränken  .



Da frag ich mich doch, an welchen der Gewässer Du Dich rumtreibst. Nicht das es passiert, dass Du mir mal in weniger coolen Klamotten begegnest... hier zuhause in Algovia


----------



## Deleted 217350 (10. August 2016)

Meaculum schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch, an welchen der Gewässer Du Dich rumtreibst. Nicht das es passiert, dass Du mir mal in weniger coolen Klamotten begegnest... hier zuhause in Algovia



Hier - zu Hause in Algovia - sind es die Fahrer, die cool sind  .


----------



## pacechris (16. August 2016)

Ohne das vorher alles gelesen zu haben, keine Ahnung warum Shorts der trennt ist an mir vorbei gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. August 2016)

Interessanter thread.. Hatten das Thema letztens in unserer runde auch.

Ich für meinen Teil bin noch immer tight unterwegs -egal ob. Rennrad oder Bike.
Warum? Weil ich cc/ma fahre und für mich dort enge Funktionsbekleidung das Optimum ist.
Wenn ich, wie die meisten Radler denen ich begegne, gemütlich auf ein Bier zur Alm fahren würde, hätte ich natürlich auch "stylische" Klamotten an und nen Rucksack, vollvepackt mit Dingen die ich auf der Tour nicht brauche, dabei.


----------



## --- (16. August 2016)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wenn ich, wie die meisten Radler denen ich begegne, gemütlich auf ein Bier zur Alm fahren würde, hätte ich natürlich auch "stylische" Klamotten an und nen Rucksack, vollvepackt mit Dingen die ich auf der Tour nicht brauche, dabei.


So ein Unsinn. Was hat das denn damit zutun?



> Diskutiere nie mit Idioten, denn sie ziehen dich auf ihr Niveau und schlagen dich dort mit Erfahrung.



Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (16. August 2016)

--- schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn. Was hat das denn damit zutun?



da, zumindest hier in der Gegend, viele die Shorts und Jerseys tragen, genau die besagten Radler sind.

wie gesagt, würde ich mich auf ein Endurobike setzen und das Rad entsprechend nutzen, würde ich auch in entsprechender Kleidung rumfahren.
aber es hat aus meiner Sicht auch viel mit dem Einsatzgebiet zu tun, was man(n) trägt.
und für CC/MA ist Short find ich, ist Short einfach nicht zweckmäßig


----------



## Laerry (16. August 2016)

Also ich kenn da einige Enduroisten, die fahren alles andere als gemütlich zur Alm hoch....


----------



## Cpt. Crash (16. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ohne das vorher alles gelesen zu haben, keine Ahnung warum Shorts der trennt ist an mir vorbei gezogen.



Pah... Ich bin noch bei Kniebundhosen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pacechris (17. August 2016)

Cpt. Crash schrieb:


> Pah... Ich bin noch bei Kniebundhosen!



So alt bin ich auch wieder nicht


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (17. August 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Also ich kenn da einige Enduroisten, die fahren alles andere als gemütlich zur Alm hoch....



traurige (oder erfreuliche) Einzelfälle 

ne im Ernst, ich sag ja auch nicht dass es verwerflich, falsch oder sonstiges ist.
ich für meinen Teil sehe die Klamottenwahl im Verbund mit dem Einsatzzweck.

CC= Lycra
Enduro=baggy (egal wie schnell oder langsam man ist)

aber generell darf und soll jeder anziehen was er will...


----------



## zarea (17. August 2016)

Weezer schrieb:


> generell darf und soll jeder anziehen was er will...


Na dann kann ja hier zu.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (17. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Na dann kann ja hier zu.



Nein. Denn was ist mit den Frauen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Na dann kann ja hier zu.


NEIN!  Es ist zwar alles gesagt, aber noch nicht von jedem


----------



## zarea (17. August 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein. Denn was ist mit den Frauen  ?


Die dürfen auch tragen, was wir wollen.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. August 2016)

Cpt. Crash schrieb:


> Pah... Ich bin noch bei Kniebundhosen!



Nix geht über die gute alte "Knickerbocker"


----------



## Florent29 (17. August 2016)

zarea schrieb:


> Die dürfen auch tragen, was wir wollen.



Du meinst so wie im Cyclepassion-Kalender?


----------



## iMattmax (17. August 2016)

Weezer schrieb:


> traurige (oder erfreuliche) Einzelfälle
> 
> ne im Ernst, ich sag ja auch nicht dass es verwerflich, falsch oder sonstiges ist.
> ich für meinen Teil sehe die Klamottenwahl im Verbund mit dem Einsatzzweck.
> ...


Nur keine weiße Radhose....

getapatalked


----------



## fone (19. August 2016)

Sehr cool, es hat sich sogar in diesem Thread doch wieder ein Idiot gefunden, der betonen muss wie schnell und sportlich er unterwegs ist, und dass alle anderen Biker eh nur lahme, fette Enten sind, die ausschließlich zum Biergarten radeln. Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piazza (19. August 2016)

Ganz einfach: weite (Über-)Hosen gabs einfach vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht, diese Zeit ist Gott-sei-Dank vorbei und das "auf den halb-durchscheinenden vorausfahrenden Männerarsch stieren zu müssen" sollten jetzt eigentlich nur noch Rennradler ertragen müssen. Warum sich einige (viele, leider) GeländeradlER noch immer in hautenges Lycra werfen, bleibt mir persönlich ein Rätsel!


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2016)

piazza schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: weite (Über-)Hosen gabs einfach vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht, diese Zeit ist Gott-sei-Dank vorbei und das "auf den halb-durchscheinenden vorausfahrenden Männerarsch stieren zu müssen" sollten jetzt eigentlich nur noch Rennradler ertragen müssen. Warum sich einige (viele, leider) GeländeradlER noch immer in hautenges Lycra werfen, bleibt mir persönlich ein Rätsel!



Dann schau doch nicht hin 
Für mich persönlich sind die hautengen Lycra immer noch das Optimum in bezug auf zweckmäßigkeit, daher bleib ich auch dabei.

Es ist doch toll das jeder das anziehen kann was er will aus welchen beweggründen auch immer


----------



## Mais (30. August 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Es ist doch toll das jeder das anziehen kann was er will aus welchen beweggründen auch immer



Was is daran toll? Finde das total unethisch, mir das elend ansehen zu _müssen._


----------



## pacechris (30. August 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Was is daran toll? Finde das total unethisch, mir das elend ansehen zu _müssen._



Hättest meinen Beitrag ganz zitieren sollen, du muss nicht hinschauen.
Ich mache ein sehr gute Figur in den engen Sachen, kann sowas tragen 

Und was hat das bitte mit unethisch zu tun?
Aus welchem Jahrhundert bis du denn?


----------



## Mais (30. August 2016)

21. Jahrhundert - das Jahrhundert, in dem das Shitposting erfunden wurde.


----------



## pacechris (30. August 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> 21. Jahrhundert - das Jahrhundert, in dem das Shitposting erfunden wurde.



Gegen welchen Grundsatz der Ethik verstosst man denn mit dem tragen von Radhosen?


----------



## iMattmax (30. August 2016)

Mais schrieb:


> Was is daran toll? Finde das total unethisch, mir das elend ansehen zu _müssen._


Man muss ja auch nicht hinschauen!

getapatalked


----------



## piazza (30. August 2016)

ETHIK (gr. _ethos_ Haltung, Gepflogenheit, Sitte), Morallehre, die Lehre vom Guten und seinen Gegensätzen, von den Prinzipien des sittlichen Handelns und von den sittlichen Werten. .... Zur Psychologie der Ethik gehören sittliches Wertbewußtsein und verantwortungsbewußtes Handeln."

Dorsch (1992). "Psychologisches Wörterbuch". 11.Aufl.




pacechris schrieb:


> Gegen welchen Grundsatz der Ethik verstosst man denn mit dem tragen von Radhosen?



^also damit so zml. gegen jeden!


----------



## Wubber (31. August 2016)

Es ist doch schön dass man sich wirklich über alles streiten kann. 

Ich fahre eng oder weit, je nach "Bedarf" Bei heißem Wetter eine lange scheißtreibende Tour finde ich nichts besser als ein eng anliegendes Trikot mit weiten Poren. Der Schweiß geht dirkekt an die Oberfläche des Trikots und verdampft. 

Ist es kühl oder es regnet helfen auch Funktionsklamotten nur bedingt. Egal ob eng oder weit, man schwitzt einfach unter den Klamotten und wegen den mehreren Lagen dringt der Schweiß auch nicht richtig nach draußen. Der Körper und die Klamotten werden einfach nass. Egal ob es cool aussieht oder nicht.  Die Hauptsache für mich da ist dass die Feuchte warm bleibt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (31. August 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein. Denn was ist mit den Frauen  ?



Also ich trage auch nur weite Hosen. Eng geht gar nicht, da würde ich mich nackt fühlen 
Aber ich trage auch keine Polsterhose da ich dieses "Pampersgefühl" nicht mag. Selbst auf Touren mit 60km nicht.
Denke das sollte einfach jeder so machen wie er sich wohl fühlt. 
Was bringt es mir wenn ich etwas trage was andere gut finden, ich damit trendig angezogen bin mich aber nicht wohl fühle?
Wobei ich auch dazusagen muss dass enge Hosen bei Männern (ok, auch bei Frauen) die, ähm ja, etwas zuviel Bauch etc haben nicht gerade ästhetisch aussieht  Aber wenn sie sich damit wohlfühlen, lasst sie doch . Hauptsache Spass am biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (31. August 2016)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Nein. Denn was ist mit den Frauen  ?



Also "wir" Frauen handhaben das im Allgemeinen so: Ist frau alleine unterwegs und wird von niemandem der sie (er)kennt gesehen, trägt sie dass was sie mag und worin sie sich wohl fühlt- auch wenn es eng / Farbe out / aus Lycra ist. 

Ist man dagegen mit mehreren Biker/-innen unterwegs, kleidet man sich im angesagten und farblich aufs Bike abgestimmten AM / Freeride / Enduro / Downhill - Look, je nach dem was man grade so fährt.

Kehrt man dann nach dem Biken an einem Hotspot ein, dürfen szenemäßig anerkannte Markenlogos keinesfalls fehlen. Falls diese Kleidungsstücke nicht zum Biken schon getragen werden können, weil zu unbequem oder eigenltich eine Nummer zu klein gekauft; werden sie im Rucksack transportiert und kurz vorher angezogen.



Ausserdem kommt zur Frage ob eng oder weit noch die Frage, WIE LANG soll eine MTB- Hose sein????? Bis zum Knie oder knapp drüber oder gar 3/4 lang?  Diese Frage beantworten wir Frauen so: So lange wie nötig, um alle blauen Flecken zu verdecken.


----------



## piazza (31. August 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Also "wir" Frauen (...) Bis zum Knie oder knapp drüber oder gar 3/4 lang?  Diese Frage beantworten wir Frauen so: So lange wie nötig, um alle blauen Flecken zu verdecken.



Aber mehr Fleisch und blaue Flecken an der richtigen Stelle können auch sexy sein!  (ich rede hier von Frauen, gell!  )


----------



## voon (1. September 2016)

Als Mann haette ich auch damals keine Bib getragen. Hab schliesslich noch ein bisschen etwas wie Selbstachtung  Habs gerne bequem und nicht allzu formfitting, da ich einen .. aeh .. "normalen" Koerper habe, nicht diese Magerroadbikerform, die die Industrie bei Jerseys gerne anbietet. Hosen gerne kurz im Sommer. Auch wenn ueberall diese verd.... Brennesseln stehen hier.


----------



## rhnordpool (1. September 2016)

voon schrieb:


> Auch wenn ueberall diese verd.... Brennesseln stehen hier.


Ich fahr auch gern kurz im Sommer (auf unseren Brennesseltrails). Zum Glück gibts häufiger auch Brombeergestrüpp, an dem man sich dann die Arme blutig kratzen kann und so einfach die Brennnesseln wieder vergißt.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. September 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch gern kurz im Sommer (auf unseren Brennesseltrails). Zum Glück gibts häufiger auch Brombeergestrüpp, an dem man sich dann die Arme blutig kratzen kann und so einfach die Brennensseln wieder vergißt.


----------



## rhnordpool (2. September 2016)

Sch..... Da sagt man mal was Positives über die Brombeerranken und was ist? Gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr nen schleichenden Platten gehabt, nachdem bei uns die Trails freigemäht wurden. Gilt auch für die Brennnesseln. Die sind auch weg.
Ja, hier mag man die Biker und fördert mit solchem Service sogar das Tragen kurzer Bekleidung.


----------



## BjL (2. September 2016)

Aufm Renner nur in Shorts  :


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. September 2016)

und mit Stöppseln für die Ohren 
wenn das die richtigen Hillbilly's hier sehen


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. September 2016)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch gern kurz im Sommer (auf unseren Brennesseltrails). Zum Glück gibts häufiger auch Brombeergestrüpp, an dem man sich dann die Arme blutig kratzen kann und so einfach die Brennnesseln wieder vergißt.




dafür hat BadWürttb doch die 2m Regel eingeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (2. September 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und mit Stöppseln für die Ohren
> wenn das die richtigen Hillbilly's hier sehen



Ohne Stöpsel zieht es durch


----------



## sp00n82 (3. September 2016)

Wird Zeit, dass die UCI endlich wieder Lycra im Downhill erlaubt!!1
(Ja, ist tatsächlich verboten.  "4.3.011 All lycra-elastane based tight-fitting clothing is not permitted.")


----------

